# Full S13 to S15 Drivetrain Conversion



## tombrdr (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, so heres the setup. Im building a 93 with a full drivetrain swap from an S15 (engine, tranny, driveshaft and entire rear sub frame...i also have the dash) i know sokme of you may ask "why", well, im up for a challenge, and a challenge it has become! the front end is a fairly straightforward endevor from the s15 core support back to the tranny mount, but from there its gotten interesting. First, the s15 subframe does not bolt up (its an 1/8 of inch to wide at the 4 mounting points) so ive dissasembled the 93's sub frame, in hopes of swaping the diff into it...the helical diff from the s15 has different mounting points (only 2 large bolts with bushings, vs the 4 on the 93's diff). So, my question first, does anyone have info on something like this? any idea if the rear diff cover is swapable between these 2 diffs? or anyway to get the s15's entire rear sub to fit? thanx to everyone out there who takes a look at this and might be able to offer some advice.


----------



## tombrdr (Aug 6, 2007)

I've figured out that the rear diff cover IS interchangeable, so that solves one question. Any help on my other questions would be greatly appreciated. Thanx guys


----------

